

Ask PG:  What's the highest rated HN article ever? - j_baker

https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3078128<p>I don't recall seeing an article get this many votes.  Is this the post on HN with the most votes?<p>Also, I'd like to propose adding a new list:  highest rated articles of all time.  It might be interesting to see what the articles that had the most impact in HN's history.
======
TimJRobinson
Would be awesome to see a list taking into account community size too. To see
if there were super popular articles years ago that only had a few hundred
votes because the community was so small.

~~~
frou_dh
I think Digg is on the other side of that ramp.

------
nicholasreed
<http://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=1000>

~~~
limedaring
Does that show all articles? <http://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=400>
doesn't show <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2227770>, oddly.

~~~
templaedhel
Interesting, <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2555349> does not show up on
the over=1000 either, but has 1770 points as of now.

~~~
nicholasreed
Last time somebody posted this the same issue was raised. I'm not sure why it
only halfway works.

------
pg
I'm pretty sure it is.

------
pasbesoin
What about this pre-existing view?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/best>

